# ok men need your advice



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

My husband served me divorce papers on july 4th which he filed on may 26th 2009. So here we are now, I have gotten a boyfriend since then, because I figured we were done, and my husband didn't care. He has a very bad anger problem and won't get help. So now he wants to divorce me keep the kids and the house and have me move out. 

Well this weekend was his last weekend of vacation so he decided to spend it with this girl I knew he was seeing since last may when this all went bad. oh we hve been married 9 years now. Knowing he was with another woman just sucked so bad. So from a guys point of view how and what should I do when he gets home after being with her all weekend. We have 4 kids and I still live at home even sleep in the same bed. I just know I now realize after all the hurt he has caused me I still have strong feelings for him.

Any advice will help.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Why does he get to keep all the things and your kids and toss you out?

And why do you still have feelings for him?

If I were you I would stop sleeping in the same bed but stay in the house. 

Get a lawyer, find out your options.

Treat the divorce action seriously. He is going to do exactly as he said he will unless you fight it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

well, you have a new boyfriend, right? did it suck for him to know you were with another man?

finish the divorce and move on


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

What you do kind of depends on what your goal is?


----------



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

I really want my husband back been with him since he was 15 and yes we have had are share of fights but I truly do love him. How can I make him see that we can make it. I just don't how to get his attention again in that aspect.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you are beyond the point of no return. The getting a boyfriend thing was probably the nail in the coffin. In his mind you are now the bad guy even though he started the mess with His affair. I could be wrong but has he expressed any interest in saving your marriage?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Step 1: Lose the boyfriend

Step 2: Tell him you want him back.

Step 3: Depends on what he says...


----------



## String (Jul 30, 2009)

Why not ask him how he feels and if he feels the same way as you. Ask him if he even wants to try to make it work and if so seek professional help... If not, then move on with your life and be happy.


----------



## mistake maker (Aug 7, 2009)

my wife and I are having some trouble and I found a book online (Save my marriage: What to do when your spouse says "Idon't love you anymore!")that helped me put some things into perspective. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

hit the gym, look better than you ever have THEN ask him back. Give him something new to get excited about or you may as well move on and chalk this one!


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

hit the gym, look better than you ever have THEN ask him back. Give him something new to get excited about or you may as well move on and chalk this one!


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

hit the gym, look better than you ever have THEN ask him back. Give him something new to get excited about or you may as well move on and chalk this one


----------

